# سؤال لمن له خبرة في الرفع با RTK (real time kinematic) i



## هوممط (17 فبراير 2009)

اشتريت جهاز GPS trimble R8 RTK وأرجو من الاخوة من مجربي هده الطريقة في الرفع ايفادنا عن ظروفه (خصوصا مدى تأتير الظروف المحيطة كالمباني والاشجار عن قوة اشارة الراديو...) وكدا مقدار الدقة في هدا النوع من الاشغال انا اطلعت على بعض المراجع في الموضوع لكن حبذا لو نقرأ بعض التجارب الميدانية من الاخوة المجربين وشكرا


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (19 فبراير 2009)

الافضل لك ياخى ان تبتعد بقدر الامكان عن المبانى المرتفعى والاشجار لان قوة ارسال الراديو تتشيت ويصبح الارسال ضعيف اذا حكم الامر ارصدعدد(2 نقطة) قريبة من المكان الذى تريدة تكون عندها الاشارة قوية وبعد ذلك استخدام التوتل لرصد المبانى واللة الموفق


----------



## Ashraf M (20 فبراير 2009)

الاخ هو ممط و لو انى لااعرف ماالذى تقصده من هذا الاسم 

راجعت بسرعه مواصفات الجهاز - و واضح ان امكانياته عاليه جدا ( مجرد سؤال : تقول انك اشتريت هذا الجهاز - هل انت صاحب مكتب مساحه ام تقصد ان الجهه التى تعمل بها اشترته - فمثل هذه الاجهزه مرتفعة الثمن جدا و لايشتريها فرد )

شركة ترمبل من افضل الشركات فى انتاج اجهزة الـ gps و اجهزتها ذات اداء فوق الممتاز.

من النقاط الهامه : ان تشترى بطاريات اضافيه او بطاريه خارجيه - لان البطاريات الاساسيه الموجوده - قد تكفيك فقط لمدة 3 ساعات فى حالة الـ rtk

يمكنك ان تجرب الجهاز ( اقصد هنا امكانيات ومجال الراديو ) - لتكون فكره عن اقصى مدى يمكنك العمل به و انت مطمئن.

انصحك بتلقى تدريب جيد (من الوكيل مثلا) - لتتعرف على كل امكانيات الجهاز و تستتطيع استخدامها باقصى كفاءه.


----------



## هوممط (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لاخوة أصحاب الردود
الاخ اشرف جوابا على سؤالك نعم انا صاحب مكتب هندسة مساحة وبفضل الله ااشتريت الجهاز وتلقينا التدريبات كما اطلعت على جميع مميزاته وسؤالي كان عن التطبيقات العملية وتجارب الاخوة عموما انا الان بصدد تشغيل الجهاز وساوافيكم بخلاصاتي لتعم الفائدة


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (27 فبراير 2009)

الاخ السائل لك التحية 
بالنسبة ال trimple من افضل الماركات الموجودة فى السوق . اما الموديل بتاع جهازك قد يكون من احدث الفيرشنات اذا كان فعلا جهاز من النوع ال R8 لان هذا النوع لديه امكانية ان تشغل واحد BASE و الاخر RECIVER هذا في حالة اذا كانت طريقة الرصد RTK وايضا يمكنك من استعمال الاثنين معا فى شكل RECIVER فى حالة كان لديك BASE اى كان نوعه (5700 ,5800 ) هذا الامر فى RTK 
اما فى حالة الرصد الثابت FAST STATIC فنجد الاثنين يمكن ان يعملوا دون الحوجة للتخزين على ال CONTROL .
خلاصة القول لديك جهاز جيد , فى حالة العمل فى المناطق المكشوفة ( التى لا يمكن ان تعمل حجب لاشارت الاقمار ) يعمل بكفاءة عالية جدا , اما اذا كان العمل فى داخل المدن ( العمارات وخطوط الضغط العالى الاشجار .....) فسوف تقل الكفاءة ولكنها ليست بالشى المزعج ولديه جهاز مصاحب يعمل بالليزر يمكنك من ان ترصد من على البعد المناسب لكى لا تتاثر الاشارة الاتية من الاقمار .
بالنسنة للراديو اذا كان نوع الراديو TRIMARK فهو جيد جدا جدا لانه هو تقريبا جهاز الشركة المصنعة لذلك نجد المدى لديه عالى جدا بالذات اذا وضعت الراديو على مكان مرتفع وجعلت الانتانا عاليه , اما الراديو من نوع PACEIFICRECT فهو ايضا جيد لكن قد يكون اقل كفاءة من الاخر .
بالمناسبة الدكتور جمعة داوود لديه شى جميل فى هذا , اما باشمهندس هانى زكريا فهو علامة في ال TRIMPLE لانه تابع لوكيل الشركة فى الاقليم على ما اظن لذلك نحن ننتظرهما .


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا بخص بالشكر المهندس جعفر القرشى وأتمنى من المنتدى أنشاء موضوعات مثبته لكل نوع من الأجهزه المساحيه ويتم وضع كل المعلومات فى هذه الأبواب بطريقه متتاليه ومع الأسئله والأجوبه يستفاد الجميع

بالنسبه للأخ السائل فأنه يمكنه الأتصال بى لأنه من الواضح أنه لم يشترى الجهاز من شركتنا 
والا فكان أخذ دوره تدريبيه على أعلى مستوى وبالتالى فلا يحتاج الى السؤال السابق
على العموم
انا أتمنى أن يدلنا على المراجع التى قرأها كما يقول


بالنسبه للسؤال 
المعيار الأساسى فى رصد ال RTK هو 

Precision AND RMS

يفضل أن يتم الرصد فى حدود قيمة 30 أو اقل بالنسبه لقيمة RMS وفى هذه الحاله تكون الموجات المنعكسه أقل ما يمكن أما أذا ذادت القيمه عن 30 الى 70 فيرجى عدم الرصد فى المكان 

أما قيمة ال Precision فهى حسب دقة المشروع أو حسب أختيارك كدقه وهى تعبر عن نصف قطر الدائره التى تحوى أكثر من 60% للأرصاد لنقطه واحده أى أن هذه القيمه تعبر عن رصده واحده
أو تعبر عن التجانس بين الارصاد يعني مدي تجانس الارصاد المتكررة لنفس القيمة مع بعضها البعض
وفى الرفع الطوبوغرافى المتكرر والتفصيلى وكل أرصاد RTK يفضل الا تزيد قيمتها عن 4 مم وللوصول لهذا الرقم أذا كان مؤشر الجهاز أكثر من ذلك فقط عليك الأنتظار فوق النقطه قليلا وسوف تتحسن القيمه وهكذا


العامل الثالث وهو طول ال BASE LINE فكلما ذادت المسافه قلت الدقه حسب المعادله الأتيه

Kinematic surveying2
Horizontal. ±10 mm + 1 ppm RMS
Vertical. ±20 mm + 1 ppm RMS
Initialization time. typically <10 seconds
Initialization reliability4. typically >99.9%​

أرجوا أن أكون وفقت فى الشرح


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (9 مارس 2009)

اللة ينور عليك يابشمهندس هانى نريد نبذة عن ال static م عبد العزيز الشرقاوى


----------



## د جمعة داود (10 مارس 2009)

جعفرالقراشى قال:


> بالمناسبة الدكتور جمعة داوود لديه شى جميل فى هذا , اما باشمهندس هانى زكريا فهو علامة في ال TRIMPLE لانه تابع لوكيل الشركة فى الاقليم على ما اظن لذلك نحن ننتظرهما .


 
السلام عليكم
شكرا أخي الكريم جعفر علي حسن الظن بي. سأحاوا أن أورد بعض النقاط من وجهة النظر العلمية (وليس التجارية) للاستفادة منها:

1- للاسف فأن كثير من مستخدمي GPS يخطأ في استخدام أسلوب RTK في تطبيقات لا تحتاج هذا الاسلوب ويكون الهدف غالبا هو السهولة و السرعة فقط لا غير. من المعلوم أن RTK الهدف الاساسي منه الحصول علي الاحداثيات في نفس لحظة الرصد بالموقع ، وبالتالي فأنسب استخداماته هو حالة التوقيع Setting-Out. أما في حالة الرفع وحيث أن الاحداثيات غير مطلوبة في نفس اللحظة فأنسب أسلوب هو Post-Processing حيث يمكن تنزيل البيانات للكمبيوتر في المكتب و التحكم في معاملات معالجة الارصاد Processing للوصول لادق احداثيات. لكن للاسف هذا لا يحدث حيث أن الكثير يطبقون RTK حتي في حالة الرفع لانه سيحصل علي احداثيات بسرعة دون أي وقت أو مجهود اضافي للتعامل مع برنامج الكمبيوتر !

2- عندما نتحدث عن الدقة فلا بد من التفرقة بين مفهومين وللاسف الشديد كلاهما يترجم الي اللغة العربية بنفس الكلمة و هي "الدقة" مع الاختلاف الكبير بينهما. وأنقل هنا جزء من مشاركة لي في نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية عن هذا الموضوع ، ورابط المشاركة الاصلية هو:
http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=3419&page=2

______________________________________________ 

أعتقد أن الفرق - الاساسي - وراء اختلاف اراء الزميلين الكريمين وخاصة في موضوع الدقة المتوقعة يرجع للفرق بين مفهومي التجانس Precision والدقة Accuracy. وللاسف فأن الترجمة العربية لكلا الكلمتين هي "الدقة" مع أن الفرق بيتهما كبير !! أعتقد أن المهندس محمد يقصد بالدقة معني Precision أي التجانس بين الارصاد ، وهذه القيمة هي ما يقوم الجهاز أو برنامج الحساب Software المستخدم بحسابها. التجانس - ببساطه - يعني مدي تجانس الارصاد المتكررة لنفس القيمة مع بعضها البعض ، ويعبر عنه حسابيا بقيمة الخطأ التربيعي المتوسط Root Mean Square Error أو اختصارا RMS. ولحساب هذه القيمة فأن النماذج الرياضية المستخدمة تعتمد علي عدة افتراضات منها علي سبيل المثال أن جميع الاخطاء المنتظمة Systematic Errors قد تم تصحيحها مسبقا وأن الاخطاء المتبقية لها توزيع عشوائي Random Errors ثم نستخدم طريقة مجموع أقل المربعات Least-Squrares Adjustment لحساب قيمة التجانس RMS . 

أما مفهوم الدقة Accuracy فهو مدي قرب الارصاد من قيمتها الحقيقية True Value ان كانت معروفة. ولنتمكن من تحديد دقة مجموعة من نقاط GPS المرصودة نقوم في نفس الوقت ونفس الظروف برصد نقاط معلومة الاحداثيات (نقاط شبكة جيوديسية دقيقة) ، وبذلك يمكننا معرفة الخطأ الحقيقية بين الاحداثيات المعلومة لهذه النقاط و احداثياتها التي قمنا بحسابها. والفرق هنا هو تقدير للدقة Accuracy لباقي الارصاد التي قمنا بعملها للنقاط الاخري غير المعلومة. 

ولنوضح ببساطة أكثر الفرق بين كلا المفهومين: من الممكن أن أرصد نقاط ويعطيني البرنامج قيمة تجانس Precision تبلغ 10 سم مثلا ، بينما أنا قمت بقياس ارتفاع الانتنا خطأ (لنقل بقيمة 15 سم !) فهنا فأن الدقة Accuracy من الممكن أن تكون 25 سم في الحقيقة. مثال اخر: اذا لم أقم -أثناء عملية الحسابات- باختيار نموذج مناسب لحساب قيمة خطأ تصحيح طبقة الغلاف الجوي Tropospher فأن قيمة التجانس المحسوبة لن تكون واقعية وستكون الدقة أكبر من هذه القيمة.

لذلك ينصح دائما في مشروعات المساحة التي تتطلب دقة عالية - وخاصة GPS - برصد بعض النقاط المعلومة أثناء تنفيذ المشروع ، لان قيمة الدقة Accuracy (ان كانت تختلف كثيرا عن قيمة التجانس Precsion المحسوبة) ستجعلنا نعيد التفكير في الخطوات التي قمنا بها في الرصد الحقلي و أيضا في الحسابات وربما تقودنا لاكتشاف بعض أخطاؤنا واعادة تصحيحها.

______________________________________________ 

3- بالعودة للسؤال الاساسي في الموضوع فأن قيمة الدقة الممكن فعلا الحصول عليها من أسلوب RTK ستكون عدة سنتيمترات في حالة المسافة بين الجهاز الثابت و الجهاز المتحرك لا تزيد عن 3-5 كم. وستصل الدقة الي ديسيمتر اذا زادت المسافة عن ذلك (هذا من واقع خبرتي العملية وليس كتالوجات الاجهزة !). وبالطبع ستكون الارصاد أقل مصداقية في حالة العمل داخل منطقة كثيفة الاشجار و المباني العالية حيث ستتأثر قوة اشارة الراديو بين الجهازين ، وغالبا ستكون نسبة الارصاد المرفوضة Rejected Data كبيرة في هذه المواقع. لكن هناك بعض الحلول العملية لهذا الوضع. فمثلا في أحد المشروعات التي عملت بها في مصر كان العمل علي ضفتي نهر النيل وكانت توجد أحيانا مناطق مليئة بأشجار الموز التي يتجاوز ارتفاعها 1.5 متر. قمنا بعمل حل ميداني ألا وهو رفع أنتنا الجهاز علي حامل معدني - تم تصنيعه خصيصا لهذه الحالة - يبلغ طوله 2 متر (بالطبع مع تغيير قيمة ارتفاع الانتنا Anteena Height داخل الجهاز) بحيث يمكن تقليل العوائق و ضعف الاشارة بنسبة كبيرة فعلا.

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Ashraf M (10 مارس 2009)

عزيزى الدكتور جمعه

اولا - اشكرك على ايضاحاتك المفصله و اعترف اننى احيانا لايكون لدى الصبر او القدره على كتابات ايضاحات مفصله مثل ما تفعل و لكن هناك نقاط اود ان اناقشك فيها

- اتفق معك فى خطا الترجمه العربيه - ليس عن نقص فى اللغه العربيه - و لكن عن تكاسلنا فى ايجاد المصطلحات المناسبه - فيمككنا ان نترجم كلمة Precision الى الدقه - و كلمة Accuracy الى الصحه.

- اتفق معك ايضا فى المفاهيم الاساسيه الموجوده فى اغلب كتب التصحيحات المساحيه و كتب الاحصاء - التى تحكم على اى ارصاد كنوع من التوزيع ( Distribution ) - بمقاييس معينه - كمقا ييس الـ central tendency مثل الـ mean, median, mode و مقاييس الـ dispersion مثل الـ variance , standard deviation - ومنها اشتققنا تعبيرات ان هذه الارصاد دقيقه و لكن ليست صحيحه ( precise but not accurate ) او ان هذه الارصاد دقيقه و صحيحه ( precise and accurate )

- ولكنى اتبع مدرسه فى التطبيق العملى للمفاهيم الاحصائيه فى المساحه تعتبر ان الـ accuracy is a coordinate based term بينما precision is an observation based term - بمعنى اننا لانستخدم كلمة الصحه ( accuracy ) - فى مجال الارصاد - بل نستخدم كلمة الدقه ( precision )

- ونفس المدرسه ترى ان هناك العديد من المقاييس الاخرى للحكم على الدقه و الصحه - فلم يعد الـ standard deviation, الـ RMS او الـ error ellipse هى المقاييس الوحيده المستخدمه - فهناك مقاييس مثل CEP ( circular error propable ) و غير ذلك و ان كنت اعتقد ان ذلك ناتج من تدخل علوم اخرى اغلبها من هندسة الاتصالات ( signal processing )

مره اخرى - هذه مدارس او رؤيه من وجهة نظر مختلفه تنظر للموضوع من زوايا معينه - وتشتق مصطلحات خاصه - بعضها قد يكون مجرد شئ تم التعارف عليه - كما تم الاصطلاح على relative GPS عندما تكون الارصاد carrier phase - وما يستتبعه او differential GPS اذا كانت الارصاد code pesudo ranges - وان كان البعض لايستخدم هذه الاصطلاحات.

هذا - والله تعالى اعلى اعلم.


----------



## 3alo (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم، زملائي المساحين .اريد شرحا كاملا في ما يخص العمل على tgo ،وكيفية معالجة خطوط الوقتtimligne،و شكرا


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (23 أبريل 2009)

الاخ / هوممط .... في عاملين مهمان في رفع المباني بالموقع 
أولا ... أرتفاع انتنة الراديو ...
ثانيا ... أرتفاع الروفر اثناء الرفع ....
فكلما ارتفع جهاز الروفر كان اسهل في الرصد خصوصا في رفع المباني واركانها ... وهنا طرق عديدة لرفع النقاط الصعبة مثل النقاط التي تقع تحت الشجر و تحت استندات المباني .....ألخ آلا وهو طريقة ((( تيب دستانس ))) ... و غيرها من الطرق لحل مشاكل الرفع فمثلا اذا كان المنطقة يكثر فيها اشارات اخري مثل شبكات المحمول و اعمدة الضغط العالي .... ألخ يمكنك الاستعانة بجهاز راديو خارجي اضافي و عمل ((( ريبيتر ))) بينه و بين جهاز الراديو الاساسي و هكذا تكون قد قويت اشارة الراديو ... وطبعا كلما تداخلت في العمل بالموقع ستظهر لك مشاكل كثير ...فقط ارسلها و سوف تجد من الاخوة استجابة لحل مشاكلك طبعا .....و يمكنني ان اختص م / هاني زكريا مدير فرع الرياض بالدعم الفني الجيد لهذا النوع من الاجهزة ....
م / صلاح قنديل


----------



## هانى عامر (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ايها الساده على هذا المجهود


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (25 أبريل 2009)

انا لي سؤال للمهندس هاني زكريا .... ممكن اعرف ازاي أوصل جهاز التوتل بالـــ gps ؟؟؟؟؟
م / صلاح قنديل


----------



## اميرالقشلان (14 مارس 2011)

السيد الفاضل /هاني زكريا
انا اخوك امير مساح علي اد حالة تم ورود جهاز ماركة ترمبل r8 جديد لنا ولم يتم التدريب علية وهو rtkارجو ان تاخذ رحتك في الكلام عن طريقة عمل الجهاز ويريت يكون عندك كتالوج الجهاز


----------



## arif osaman (16 يناير 2012)

شرح واضح جدا شكرا دكتور جمعة


----------



## africano800 (20 يناير 2012)

جزيت خيرا دكتور جمعه


----------



## mohamed yahia2010 (22 مايو 2015)

موضوع رائع


----------



## mohamed yahia2010 (22 مايو 2015)

مشكووور


----------



## mohamed yahia2010 (22 مايو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## mohamed yahia2010 (22 مايو 2015)

Thx


----------



## وائل وفيق (22 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم اسمحلى اتكلم بالعاميه ,,,الجهاز رائع وبينجز شغل كتير فى وقت قصير جدا ,,,ودقته لا باس بها دقته تبلغ 2ميلى ,,بص يا هندسه اختار للبيز مكان عالى يغطى معاك شغل كتير وميفصلش ,,اما لو كنت شغال فىيه اشجار وكدا ارفع الرانج بول بطريقة كبيره علشان يلقط اشاره انا معاك ان ده عيب الجهاز انه بيفصل لكن اتغلب علية بالطريقة دى ولو فيه مكان لازم ترفعه ومش بيلقط ابعد عن المكان ده شويه لحد ميفكسد وسريعا ادخل للمكان وانتا بتدوس انتر وبتسجل النقطه هتجيب معاك ,,واخيرا ارفع الرانج بول عاليا علشان يلقط معاك وخد تلت زوايا من كل مبنى وتبقا تقفل على الاوتوكاد لو فى زاوية رابعه مش جاية ,,وربنا يوفقك ..


----------



## وائل وفيق (22 مايو 2015)

اه يا هندسه البطاريه بتاعت الداتا كولكتر بتقعد 6 ساعات وبطاريه البيز والروفر بتقعد من 3 الى 5 ساعات ,,,والشغل الى متعرفش تعملوا بال rtc اعملوا بالتوتال زى مثلا تحت كوبرى استحاله يفكسد معاك والله الموفق..


----------



## طبيف (27 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك د/ جمعة داؤود وزادك الله علما


----------



## سلاسا (10 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي الكريم هذه الطريقه انا استخدمها في جهاز لايكه 
حيث بامكانك الاستمرار في العمل حتى في حالة انقطاع الاشاره و عند الانتهاء يمكن معالجة البيانات بواسطة software حيث تتم تصحيح الاحداثيات عن طريق ال Base


----------



## سلاسا (10 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي الكريم هذه الطريقه انا استخدمها في جهاز لايكه 
حيث بامكانك الاستمرار في العمل حتى في حالة انقطاع الاشاره و عند الانتهاء يمكن معالجة البيانات بواسطة software حيث تتم تصحيح الاحداثيات عن طريق ال Base

​


----------

